# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Year for 2012

## zebrah

*The Challenge:*
This year the theme is the 1900s. There will be 10 tasks, each corresponding to a different decade. Your challenge is to complete all 10 tasks before 2013. 

*The Rules:*
You must complete each task in a separate lucid dream; you can't do more than one in the same dream. 

*The Tasks:*
*The Brownie Camera (1900)*
The Brownie was the first camera that basically any person could own and use. Go back to the year 1900 and take a picture with this camera. Describe what your picture looked like.

*The Sinking of the RMS Titanic (1912)*
The RMS Titanic was sunk on her maiden voyage in 1912. Experience the sinking of this historic vessel and tell us what you saw.

*First Television Transmission (1925)*
In 1925 Scottish engineer John Logie Baird transmitted the first television picture. Go back and watch the first images. Describe what you see.

*The Hindenburg Disaster (1937)*
The Hindenburg was a German Zeppelin that caught fire in the late 30's. Become a passenger on the Hindenburg at the time of the fire. Get out alive and describe what happened.

*The Trinity Test (1945)*
The first nuclear device was tested in New Mexico in the year 1945. Go back and survive this explosion. Describe the blast and how it felt.

*Sputnik 1 (1957)*
In 1957 the Soviet Union launched Sputnik 1. The first artificial satellite to be put into orbit around Earth. Go to the launch and tag along with Sputnik. 

*The Apollo 11 Moon Landing (1969)*
Apollo 11 was the first space flight to land on the moon. Beat Neil Armstrong and become the first human to stand on the moon.

*World Trade Center Completion (1973)*
The World Trade Center was opened in 1973. Visit this location and base jump off of one of the twin towers.

*Eruption of Mount St. Helens (1980)*
Mount St. Helens is located in Washington. Go to the year 1980 and experience the Eruption of this powerful volcano.

*Hubble Telescope Launch (1990)*
The Hubble Telescope was launched in 1990. A few weeks later it was discovered that a flawed mirror caused pictures to be blurred. Fly into space and fix the telescope.

*Good luck:*
Feel free to post in this thread even if you fail to complete tasks. Good luck and have fun  :vicious: 


*Spoiler* for _Members who have completed the task._: 



*1)* Hukif - 01-07-2012
*2)* Burke - 02-10-2012
*3)* Starlia - 08-31-2012

----------


## Ctharlhie

Awesome tasks and a great theme  ::D:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Looks good. I'll do them. I've just had low LDs since I've been a lazy-ass since I finished last year's tasks. By the way, how come I was never awarded for that?

----------


## Burke

Very nice, I like the idea this year  :smiley:  Hopefully I won't take a random break from LDing and actually work towards/finish it this year. I swear that beating Armstrong out of the shuttle was a TotY or TotM at one point. I never completed it though so this should be fun.

----------


## Dark_Merlin

> Looks good. I'll do them. I've just had low LDs since I've been a lazy-ass since I finished last year's tasks. By the way, how come I was never awarded for that?



I agree! I never really got to congratulate you on your ToTY Wings! 

Since i'm here from the beginning consider me in! Some of these sound really interesting - especially things like the Titanic and the rocket launch!  :tongue2:

----------


## fOrceez

_baby let's party!_

----------


## zebrah

> By the way, how come I was never awarded for that?



Sorry about that. Next time PM an admin if you aren't given you wings or color.

----------


## Finlander

Could try these tasks, didn't do last year, because I joined so late.
This year I will, looking forward for the titanic one.

----------


## anderj101

Good tasks this year! I didn't even try last year 'cause I rarely watch TV/movies. This year's tasks look really fun!

----------


## dakotahnok

*Love this. It will be a nice goal to work towards. It's nice coming back to dv.*

----------


## Rudedudeowns

Wow its epic!

----------


## beijaflor

I will try to do them  :smiley:

----------


## WDr

Coool!  :smiley:  I'll try to complete all off them! But I don't like the titanic task, I have a phobia of sinking ships  :Eek:

----------


## Hukif

Back to sleep.

I am walking around the garden and notice a weird box, it is painted in plain green and with nothing over it, there is a door on the left side and I feel like checking it out, but before that, do a RC! Become lucid and wonder why there is a box but then remember about the TARDIS task, alright so he is still where I last left him at, talk with it again and feed him again before leaving.

Back on the village notice something odd, there shouldn’t be occupied castles anymore but there seems to be one in the middle of the village/town, also wonder if the place is so backwards how I will find the camera… walk over and ask someone, people don’t know what I am talking about for some reason, did I go too far onto the past? A police person tells me the only one with a camera is the son of the rich family who own the castle “Eccentric, are they?” he laughs nervously and leaves without saying anything else, oh well I have to go there now.

Enter the castle and get meet by some guards, they tell me to get out so teleport to the place with the boy, he is facing the other way at the window and waving at someone so of course I greet him “Hi there!” he nearly falls down and the girl he was flirting with runs away quickly “Whoa, I scared her, sorry” he turns with a scared look on his face first, then it changes to an angry one “WHO THE HELL ARE YOU!?” he asks “I am just some random person who came to borrow your camera, of course” I tell him, he tells me to get out and is taking me to the door when I hear the guards go running towards his room “Excuse me, have to hide” I say and teleport out of the way, the guards enter and ask him if anything happened, he just stands there and says nothing; they interrogate him since he got that pale look and all, get worried he might talk too much and the photo will have to be of dead bodies, but he just tells them to go away and yells at them for scaring him.

As soon as the guards leave he turns and starts searching around so get out of my hiding place “So you will lend me the camera?” “Who are you?” “Already told you” this won’t get me anywhere, about to just steal it when he asks me what I want the camera for “Will take a photo for you and your lover?” think he buys it and thinks I am here to help him as his reaction is going for the camera as fast as he can.

He hands me over the camera and I teleport with him to the house of his lover, they start chatting so yell at them to hurry up, they ask me what to do, so I instruct them to get on the window where the sun is coming from and take a photo, was expecting something different from the big box but whatever… the image comes out, I look at it and think about how wonderful a photo it is, the light from the window makes their face look brighter than I was expecting, though I don’t like the scale of grey very much, I am preparing to take them both to the titanic when my cat wakes me up, and I can’t go back to sleep for the rest of the night, ARGH!

Took the photo, but wanted to do more than just one...

----------


## Oneiron

Man these seem hard! I really suck at changing my location. But I hope to try these this year.

----------


## Aristaeus

Very interesting tasks. I will definitely be partaking in this. I was not very interested in the previous yearly task, as I am not much of a television or movie watcher. This should give me something to do now in my lucid dreams besides trying to make verbal contact with my subconscious mind.

...Speaking of lucid tasks, why has not the monthly task for January been posted yet?

----------


## Mancon

Going to be doing all of these for sure!

----------


## Hukif

The TV one:





> I am sitting on a bed, it doesn’t looks like the one at the house though, or maybe it’s just the effect of the night? Get up and go over to light the room, yeah it isn’t my bed. Do a RC while walking outside, become lucid and decide I should get on with the task of the year.
> 
> Use matrix-sense to find the TV and go over there, turn it on and then change the channel to a very, very old movie. The setting is at 1930 so enter the movie, they were talking about a genius who invented the TV, how ironic; they ask me who I am and if I am part of the movie set, I tell them to not mind me and teleport to the TV, then teleport out of there with the TV still on my hands and finally teleport back home.
> 
> "Once there go over to the sockets and try to fit it in, but for some reason it won’t fit, use magic and let the energy flow through me, the TV takes a while to turn on and when it does all I can see is static, get an antenna from somewhere else and connect it with magic again then try adjusting it, the first channel that comes got a woman with curly hair on it singing, she then gets down the stage and starts seducing a boy who was watching her, I want to watch a bit longer but wake up."



The Titanic one:





> Back to sleep.
> 
> I am watching a very small TV, it looks ancient and there is no color on it, the movie playing is Titanic… oh right! Do a RC before trying anything silly, so get inside the movie and expect to see myself in the titanic.
> 
> Apparently, I did get there, but the sea is the wrong one and the Titanic is really small, only my leg fits, people are freaking out so change the channel and then change it back while making myself smaller, the ship is the wrong one though… teleport the ship several times until it’s the right one then teleport us all to the right ocean.
> 
> Once there put myself on a time capsule and wait for the ship to hit the iceberg, when it does put the time capsule again, don’t want to watch the whole thing of how it sinks, stop right before it sinks and fly out of the ship, looking at people being sucked by the water and all of that, I don’t plan to save them but won’t let them die there without hope, teleport everyone close to a beach, the water is a bit warmer and if they can reach the beach without dying due to the strong waves, there will be more survivors than normal, once everything is done just teleport back home to think about the next task.



The Moon landing one:





> Back to sleep.
> 
> On top of a house, wonder why the hell I am there… no matter, feel really heavy so it must be a dream, jump down and try to block the gravity, don’t want to fly but have to if I want to do the moon task.
> 
> Start flying higher and higher but the higher I go the more of a headache that I have, go back down slowly and remember I have to modify my body before going up like that, also have to modify it to survive on space, start with the modifications but stop as soon as Chivis appears, she won’t catch me!
> 
> Start flying up, she makes a giant wall that tries to seal me, teleport out of her range and then to the other side of the globe while throwing an anti-teleportation rod, also use matrix-sense to block their control of this world for a short while. Look up at the sky and see the ship of the moon guy I have to defeat, fly as fast as I can and soon reach the atmosphere; remember right away that I have to change my body for security so change it, when I am out of the atmosphere it feels weird… and hot! Get out of the sun-light by flying really fast at the moon and using a magic shield.
> 
> Arrive at the moon not long after, look down to earth… wait no earth? Right I am on the dark side, teleport to the other side and then look down, the moon boy isn’t here yet; actually I can see his ship moving slowly towards the moon, ha!
> ...



Not sure if the television one will count though, since I went back to my time before watching a channel.

----------


## Dark_Merlin

Damn, Hukif! Try and finish it faster, I _dare you!_ I can see you having wings aaalllllllllll year

----------


## Hukif

Oh my goal is to finish it in a week, so have until the 7th to do it. But argh its hard to remember the done/undone tasks in a dream!

----------


## Burke

Awesome! Got the atomic bomb one done last night. Here's the excerpt from my DJ:





> "5, 4, 3, 2, 1, launch initiated." Here goes! I squinted to try and see around the sun and I noticed a small shadow several thousand feet in the air, hurlting straight towards me. As it got closer, I noticed it was literallty coming at me! I closed my eyes and felt a quick, sharp pain in my forehead. After a few seconds of silence, I opened my eyes to see that the missile was sitting on the ground right in front of me! I wasn't really thinking clearly and just sort of kicked it, trying to get it to do something. Big mistake.
> 
> There was instantly a bright light and I felt very warm. Not hot, but a comfortable warm. I was still in the dream, 100% aware of everything, but was in a massive pile of smoke. I sprinted as fast as I could in one direction until I could see again. After only a short second, I was out of the smoke and was looking back at the explosion. It was a classic mushroom cloud and I noticed that the house I was in was nowhere to be found. I looked to my right and noticed the bunker the scientists had been in. I listened in on them and all I could faintly hear was cheers and a few high fives, as well as some sighs of relief.



Full DJ entry

----------


## Amity

This is great! Tasks in the previous years haven't interested me much but I'm really excited about dreaming all of these!!  ::D: 
Good luck everyone!

----------


## SarcasticIndeed

Really like these tasks and looking forward to doing them. Imo, I've always wanted to visit the past, so this will suit me very well.

----------


## yuppie11975

Dam hukuif! You're ploughing through these!  :tongue2: 
I'm in!
Let's do this shit.

----------


## Hukif

I have to, must finish by tomorrow!

The sputnik one:





> Back to sleep.
> 
> Taking care of the plants in the garden, trying to plant something in it and making a hole, become lucid when putting the plant in since its too heavy to be a normal plant, decide I should finish the tasks so try to remember them, but can’t.
> 
> It takes a while and finish planting while thinking, but finally remember one I didn’t finish yet, the sputnik one. Teleport to Russia then realize I don’t know where the launching will be at… not good, use matrix-sense to find the place then teleport there, but as I arrive the thing is leaving, some people go and try to pin me down “You can’t be here!” they say “How long until it leaves the earth atmosphere?” they look at me and are about to point a gun at my head so teleport behind them and use the ground to bind them “How long?” one of them says 5 minutes at most since the launching, so I don’t have much time.
> 
> Start modifying my body so I won’t die from this, then jump and fly as fast as possible to the sputnik, when I am close to it try to slow down but just pass by and get on a damn cloud so can’t see it, activate the super-hearing and then fly 70 degrees of the source of sound, the sputnik is coming out from the clouds as I do that so just wait for it and sit on the top part and continue modifying my body. When we are about to get out of the atmosphere the thing starts breaking, no! Maybe sitting on it was a bad idea.
> 
> Get to the side of it and watch the top part fall, but it isn’t broken, more like it just fell off as planned, we finally get out of the atmosphere and then the sputnik stops and I just continue flying… what? Oh right, this is supposed to stop there, fly back to it and sit again then just look at the image of earth, it looks so funny from the angle I am at, like looking at a giant version of a terrain globe, but one that got moving clouds, continue admiring the scene until it’s time to wake up.



The WTC one:





> Back to sleep.
> 
> I am looking at the sky, do a RC and become lucid but decide not to move yet, think about any past dreams and remember the non-lucid… that makes me sad, whatever I have goals to do.
> 
> Look again at the sky and teleport to the Twin-towers from the TOTY task, look at them and wonder if I will be able to do it, my fear of heights generally shows when in buildings… start climbing at the start, but the building is way too tall for this to work, let go of the wall and then just fly slowly, it takes me about a minute or so to get to the top, in my way notice that there is no people inside the building but there is a lot of people outside, maybe it was about to open to the public?
> 
> Look down and see the people, they are freaking out it seems and trying to make signals, I am freaking out too due to the height, try not to look down and just jump down, at first it feels funny and my stomach hurts, but a few seconds in get the fear out and just get on a comfortable position, stop myself with gravity before hitting the ground.

----------


## Burke

Best. Dream. Ever. Longest one I've ever had, most epic, and I may have found my DG, who consequently kicked my ass. Here's the excerpt pertaining to the tasks:





> At this point the blimp finally crashed into the ground. The force threw me forward into the windshield, but it didn't break. Ow... The cockpit I was in finally caught on fire, and it was even hotter than the other room. I could feel my skin starting to melt, but it didn't hurt, just uncomfortable, like when you get a moderate cramp, only it was all over my body. I wanted to get out. Now. I pushed my way through the burning wreckage and punched out the window. I could barely squeeze through but there was a small openeing right on the ground about 2 feet high. I crawled out and walked into the bright sun. I turned around at the hindenburg and it was only a shell of what was once the greatest airship ever. I must've been the only one out.



Full DJ Entry (EPIC!)

----------


## yuppie11975

hukif- what methods do you use?
And how many lucid do you have on average?

----------


## Recidul

Teleporting into a different location and time might be hard... it tends to worsen my dreams' quality. I tried to do the 20s task but failed 





> I become lucid. I go to the apartment where the party is. There I decide to to one of the TotYs. I decide to do the one where you have to take a picture with that old camera. I decide to leap through the window into the 1900s, but when I'm about to jump I decide to do the one where you have to watch tv. My brother and his friend are playing Play Station on a modern television. I decide to turn that into an older one. "Look at what I'm doing!" I say to them. I point at the television very dramatically and say TADAM. A shock wave from the television throws me back and I wake up.



Lol I noticed I used the verb decide a lot in that one  ::lol::

----------


## Hukif

> hukif- what methods do you use?
> And how many lucid do you have on average?



I just DILD, sometimes will WILD for fun but thats rare.
And "takes calc out" it says 4/day on average.

In order, this goes like this: Zeppelin one, Telescope one, Volcano one and finally Atomic bomb one.





> It took me a while but finally slipped into a dream, teleport to the Zeppelin while warping time, end at the top part of it but it doesn’t looks like what I expected at all, some small balloon in the middle of the sky, it’s really cold so have to start modifying my body to not freeze.
> 
> It doesn’t takes long for the fire to start, I think someone tried to kill someone else and then they let a candle fall close to an oil barrel that set on fire, or at least matrix-sense said so. A few seconds after can see some smoke come out of the Zeppelin, look down and see a big town down there, the houses are made of wood so they will also set on fire if the thing descends, make a hole below me and fall to a big room with like 20 people inside, they stop fighting and stare at me “Yeah you are all so smart, fighting while the place burns away” they are about to attack me when I fly to the command center and change the direction from the town to the small lake close to it, the captain starts yelling at me for this “You will only make the catastrophe worse than it already is” I tell him, he tries to kill me instead.
> 
> Run back to the first room I was at, the smoke and fire are much stronger now and people are having trouble breathing, go to a window close by and put my hand on it then blast it away “Anyone who wants to stay alive?” some people actually look my way, so just jump after that and make a small path so the water-hit won’t kill anyone, also make it so the smoke will come out quickly from the window in case they want to jump and be saved, and if not, their problem; while going down also turn around and shot a wind-bullet at the Zeppelin so it will fall faster to the lake, before everyone is set on fire then wake up.
> 
> Back to sleep.
> 
> Alright I managed the WILD! But before anything else, do a RC. So now have another 3 tasks to finish, and it must be done today or won’t be done at all. Quickly make a barrier and move through time again, this time to when the telescope got damaged and before someone was sent to repair it.
> ...

----------


## Burke

::shock::  What the hell! How are you doing these so fast! And here I am thinking I'm doing well with 2 down in one week...

*pouts about in his living room*

----------


## Hukif

Been training in LDing since I was 5, so yeah. And aww don't pout, you will get there eventually.
Anyway I am done with the task, and barely made it in time.

----------


## Dark_Merlin

I am amazed. All I can say is fantastic work, I can't believe you did them all so fast! Have you ever/do you still keep a DJ? I can't imagine how many books you would have gone through by now  :tongue2:

----------


## Hukif

I do "Tales of the Inheritor, Hukif" is the title, just google it and there you go. But damn it was harder than expected to do all that, shouldn't have said a week <.<

----------


## Burke

My goal is mainly just to complete it, but as a little extra incentive I'll push for the end of february, maybe even january if I get a streak of lucids.

----------


## espsika

Am in, Zebrah

----------


## yuppie11975

LOL
"It was harder than I thought too do that"
You cocky bastard  :tongue2: 
No one else in the world could do that in a week and a half roughly..

OMG HUKIF I love your dj!

----------


## Zeff

Ah, if only I was any good at Lucid Dreaming. Totally would want to take a crack at fixing a telescope in Space. ;D

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I fucking hate you Hukif!  ::lol::  Just kidding. It makes more sense, I saw you joined in 2008 and thought "DAMN! HOW?!" But the over 4000 lucids makes sense now. I'm at...141...since I started counting in 2009...

----------


## Burke

Did the moon landing one! I almost let them beat me out too  :smiley: 





> ...They (the astronauts) started fighting again, arguing over who should go out. Getting rather annoyed by this I snapped my fingers and summoned another space suit so they could all go out at once. The pilot then looked at me as if he was expecting something. I had no clue what he was thinking and just stared at him while the other were putting their suits on. *Snap!* "Oh! The TotY! Thanks man, you're the best!" I said. I had to beat Neil down, why would I help them out? I walked over to the door, opened it up and jumped right out. The others, who had just finished putting their space suits on, saw me get out and all sprinted towards the door to be the 2nd man out. If they weren't first, they sure as hell weren't going to be last.



You snooze you lose  ::D:  Full DJ Entry

----------


## AlexHumva

Quite liking these new goals; I'm going try to get them done by April, probably because I've ran out of ideas to do in my LDs xD

Best of luck to all trying to get this done.

----------


## zebrah

Congrats Hukif! You've got the orange you worked so hard for.

Good luck to everyone else.  :vicious:

----------


## Recidul

Damn... Failed at the 1900s one... three times... that was the fourth time I failed at those  ::D: 





> I become lucid. I decide to do the 1900s TotY. I jump into the air and start to fly. The sky turns black and I'm in space. I see a spiral galaxy (Milky Way?) in front of me. In the spiral arms there are numbers for different decades. I go nearer towards the beginning of the 20th century. Now I have a tape measure in my hand. I look for 1900. I get there. I appear in a castle. There is an unfinished painting in front of me. I start painting, but then I realise that I've come to the 12th century. I even have a 12th century outfit on. I try to get to the year 1900. I close my eyes and try to teleport, but it wakes me up.
> 
> So, we are in our front yard looking at several Moons when I become lucid. Again I jump into the sky and get the tape measure in my hand. Now I search for 1900. I find it and teleport. My eyes are shut. A voice tells me that I should get a confirmation that I have arrived at the right place. Someone takes my hand. I become aware of my body... and wake up.



The good thing is that it's been a while since I last had two lds in one night.

----------


## Burke

Just finished the world trade center one after having a 5 day long dry spell of no recall nor lucidity. Glad to get another one done though  :smiley:  As long as we didn't necessarily have to use parachute, that is. I, instead, made a massive crater  ::D:  Excerpt:





> I took a few steps back, gathered my breath, and sprinted right over the edge. I did a few acrobatic flips and such, until I leveled out into a normal sky diving position. The only problem was, I had only gone down a few feet. "C'mon gravity! I'm not gonna make it!" But I just floated there, nothing happening. I started getting a little annoyed and yelled as loud as I could, "Gravity on please!!" After a couple seconds I started falling straight down, like some body should when they jump off of anything. "Thank you!" I yelled. It took me about 15 seconds to reach the halfway point, at which time I heard people screaming down at the ground. I looked down trying to see something with the wind blowing into my eyes like this. I noticed they were all looking and pointing straight up at me! Well, they're going to be in for a treat! 
> 
> I dove down, head first, into a full on dive. I waited until I was about 50 feet from the ground and quickly flattened out into a normal sky diving position again. I wanted to make a big crater in the ground since that seems to keep happening in all the fights I've been in recently. After only a split second since I had flattened out I hit the ground going full speed. It didn't hurt at all and felt like one of those big coushions used in movies where somebody jumps out of a building. Once I came to a complete stop I looked up and noticed I was in about a 25 feet deep crater. New personal record! I say everybody lined around the edge looking down at me with disbelief that I was still alive.



Full DJ Entry

----------


## Burke

Chalk two more down for me! Got both in the same LD  ::D:  Mount St. Helens: 





> I quickly flew up to the peak of the mountain and got ready for the eruption. Wanting to make it fun, I summoned a sled, like you would use on snow. I sat down and said, "Whenever you're ready!" At that moment, the entire ground beneath me started to move. I slowly started to slide down when I saw gysers of rock and dust popping up all over the place in front of me. I leaned back and forth, left and right avoiding these mini eruptions. I was about halfway down the mountain and suddenly I was pushed up straight into the air, about 50 feet. A hole had opened up right below me! I started falling to the ground when I pulled up on the tip of the sled, trying to make it fly. I leaned back, trying to lift up, and when I was about 10 feet off the ground it finally started to rise. At this point I just made a B-line for the bottom hovering several feet above the ground, still trying to avoid the gysers. It was much easer in the air, slicing through air instead of dirt and rocks. It took me a minute, but I finally made it to the bottom. I didn't want to miss the show so I dropped the sled and flew up to about 200 feet and just hovered there, watching the eruption. A huge chunk of the side of the mountain was missing and massive amounts of ash and soot were pouring out of the hole. The cloud was enormous, thousands of feet high, maybe even miles. It stretched well into the clouds. I looked down at the ground behind me and saw a pyrocalstic flow blowing through the forest.



And the brownie camera (at first I had photo bombed this family's picture, but then I decided to make up for it by taking their photo myself):





> "Okay, I think I got it," I told him. "Smile!" I told the family. They didn't make any facial expression, and I pressed the button for the flash while also pressing the large button on the camera. I counted in my head, "1, 2, 3..." and when I got to 10 I let go. "Okay, now I pull this lever?" I asked the man. He nodded and I pushed down on the lever. A small piece of paper came out with a faded image on it. "How do I get the picture to look clearer?" I asked the man. "Oh, you have to soak it in a special solution, here, give it to me." I handed it over to him and he placed it in a small pool of an orange liquid. The family whom I had just taken a picture of leaned over my shoulder as I leaned over the photographers, trying to see what he was doing. After about 12 seconds he took the picture out and placed it in a towel. He rubbed off all the excess residue and handed me the photo. I looked at it, and could see it clear as day. It looked just like the family, only as clear as a modern digital picture. It was still in black and white, however. "Oh, how lovely," the woman said. I assume she was the mother. "Here," I said, giving it to them. "I hope this makes up for the other one." I told them. "Oh, it certainly does," said the woman.



Full DJ entry

----------


## yuppie11975

I loved the volcano one! Nice work  :smiley:

----------


## Burke

Finished the Hubble Telescope one  ::D:  Almost got the Titanic one as well but I ended up waking up before I could do anything  ::?:  DJ excerpt:





> "Okay, well... how do I fix it?" I asked them. "All you have to do is bend it back! I should look almost flat but a tiny bit concave." The voice said. I looked at the mirrors again and noticed that one of them was bent way out of shape, the opposite way they were supposed to be shaped. I floated over to it and pushed down on the mirror. Forgetting I was in space I just pushed it without anchoring myself to it at all. I ended up just floating back a bit and the telescope didn't move, at least from my perspective. I floated back to the telescope to give it another try. Floating in space was a lot like flying in a dream in general. I just thought of where I wanted to go and I went there. 
> 
> This time I put both my hands around the edge of the mirror and used my knees to push the glass. I started off gently, not wanting to break it, and then pushed harder and harder as it refused to move. I had to push extremely hard just to get it to bend. I'm glad we didn't have to break it . I looked over at the other mirror and tried to match its angle. Once I thought I had gotten it right I radioed back down to earth, "There, is that better?" I asked. "One second, we're taking a picture of the moon." They said. After a few seconds I got a reply, "Alright, it looks good. Good job fixing your own mistake." Jeez, they're mean .



Full DJ Entry 7 Down, 3 to go  :smiley:

----------


## fOrceez

Dang Burke, you go, man!  ::D:

----------


## Finlander

Hah, just realised that I get two birds with one stone, because one of my goals is to travel to the moon.  :smiley:

----------


## Recidul

Finally got the damn camera thing done (actually I did it a week ago but haven't had time to write it down). Here's the dream:

I am outside our house. I go for a walk. While I'm walking I look at the stars. I see some big galaxies. I realise that you can't see galaxies with bare eye, so I must be lucid. This time I'll get the 1900s task done. As teleporting has ruined my earlier attempts at the task, I simply decide I am in the 1900s. The street lights and the houses turn to look like ones from the beginning of the 20th century. I go into one of the houses. The house is very narrow and has 2 or 3 floors. I go to the bedroom. There is a woman there. A box appears into my hand. It has a button on the top. I take a picture of the woman sitting in the bed. The image is black-and-white. If I remember right, the woman had a black shirt and a curly blond hair. There was also another woman in the room but I don't remember anything about her.

----------


## she

second attempt with the camera. Failed

*Spoiler* for _for dream_: 



I don't remember what it was - DILD or WILD, but I was making RC and tried to move to 1900  and wrote on the portals 1900 several times. No results. Then I jumped in the portal and Imajine that I moving on a time machine. It looked like ski with a panel :smiley: ))l. I set 1903 on the panel and found myself in the sky, landing on the island. I land near the some factory and began to search the camera. The owner of the factory took picture of his wife and workers. I came to him and ask to change camera on my flying time machine. He agreed and gave it to me. Now I was a happiest owner of the brownie camera. I took picture of the workers - it was easy - only push the button. Took picture, looked at the picture, notised that the task has done and moved to the real....But  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: here I don't remember what was on the picture :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: .

----------


## Dark_Merlin

> second attempt with the camera. Failed
> 
> *Spoiler* for _for dream_: 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember what it was - DILD or WILD, but I was making RC and tried to move to 1900  and wrote on the portals 1900 several times. No results. Then I jumped in the portal and Imajine that I moving on a time machine. It looked like ski with a panel))l. I set 1903 on the panel and found myself in the sky, landing on the island. I land near the some factory and began to search the camera. The owner of the factory took picture of his wife and workers. I came to him and ask to change camera on my flying time machine. He agreed and gave it to me. Now I was a happiest owner of the brownie camera. I took picture of the workers - it was easy - only push the button. Took picture, looked at the picture, notised that the task has done and moved to the real....But here I don't remember what was on the picture.



I'd call that a success really!  :smiley: 

I finished the Hindenburg task last night, I need to type out the entry. While I wasn't on the Hindenburg I did stand and watch it explode  ::D:

----------


## OctoberWind

Ohhh, I wanna try this tonight, I wonder how long it'll take me.

----------


## she

Ha! Thanks Dark Merlin, but I'll do it again :smiley:  It isn't the most difficult task :smiley: ))

----------


## Mio

I'd really like to give this a try!  ::D: !! 

I'll be writing down all the tasks, and hope to remember them in dreams!

Good luck to everyone who's trying!

----------


## OctoberWind

Time to research the fashions from each time. ^__^ 
If I'm going back in time, I need to be dressed appropriately. :3

----------


## Crucide

> Could try these tasks, didn't do last year, because I joined so late.
> This year I will, looking forward for the titanic one.



I guess I'm in this boat, Wish me luck!

*EDIT: Woops! No pun intended.  :tongue2:

----------


## On3Down

Sweet, only 10 tasks and a full year to do them  ::D:  !
In two weeks I'll be beating my wings...
...and that's not a promise, it's a fact.

EDIT : I'm going to WILD right now, and hopefuly, I will recover the time lost. Wish me luck guys, I'll post here and in my DJ the result!
Good luck everyone!

EDIT 2: WILD failed, but I still got lucidity because I entered the dream too early.. actually did the Trinity task, and here's the extract about it in my DJ:





> So, I've just taken up ToTY, but since I joined late, I had to move faster than ever. That's why I love WILD, which will allow me to LD more than 1 time a day...
> ...now, let's begin with the dream.
> As I enter the dream, even if I WILDed, I didn't realise it was a dream. I was just floating around in a void... until the dream started to form around me, causing lucidity. While I was gazing at the colors and shapes, there it is. My dream, formed.
> The shapes around me seem futuristic, and my immediate thought is just to to fly. As I was looking around, I see a nuclear power plant, which makes me remember ToTY...
> That means one thing. PORTAL TIME! While in the portal, I can see the dream reforming, and finally, I reach my destination. The nuclear test zone. I immediately thought to ask them to drop the bomb so I could get under it, but they've got ahead of me. The nuclear device was falling, and I couldn't be happier about it...
> The next second, the atomic bomb hit me.. I felt a slight tingle, then a force, a kind of air pressure, pushing me down.. I was able to stand up, but hardly. Fortunately, in 5 seconds it stopped, and everywhere was just white. After 10 second, some gray , and they actually throwed another bomb on top of me, confusing me even more... I began to hear a faint BEEEP which got louder and louder until I woke up, because of my alarm... Sadly, this wasn't a WILD, but at least I did one of the ToTY taks...
> I'll try in my next posts the Titanic one, so take care!



EDIT 3: Another MILD about WTC! A ToTY task well done...
By the way, after waking up I had a morning MILD which worked out fine! Ill put it here in 1 hour, after I finish writing it from my phone.





> Yesterday, as I was quite energetic because of a WILD in the morning, I decided to try a MILD, which actually worked. I managed to finish another ToTY task, and I'll be flapping my wings in 1 week, that's a bet with one of my friends...
> 
> So, getting back to my dream. After repeating the mantra for 15min, I managed to pull an insta-lucid, without having to RC. After a bit of looking around a room I "spawned" in, I looked at a wall, then said "This hotel room from WTC is really nice". I think most of you got what happened... passive control. After this, I got out of the room, and headed to the elevator... in which I had a surprise. It seems that in dreams elevators don't work like they should, resulting in a lucid dreamer being put on a random floor...
> I got a little bit revengeful, and, after throwing a fireball at the elevator and exploding it off the building, I just tried a little trick I heard about in DV...
> ...And learned that it's easy to turn into a human fireball and going straight through the building until the roof. I walked slowly on the building, and as I was about to jump, someone stopped me.
> "No! Don't end your life!"...
> ...I also learned I can rip the head of a DC using telekinesis. Sweet.
> I finally jumped, going right through the clouds... I could literally feel the rain drop on my skin. When I was close to the ground, I turned into a fireball, and landed... safely.
> After stabilizing the dream, I began to form an big fireball, which I shot at the towers... it almost destroyed them completely, but the remaining parts were used to crush other buildings, with telekinesis..
> ...

----------


## Karlitaki

i never understand how this task of the year thing work and i wont understnad it ;/

----------


## yuppie11975

> i never understand how this task of the year thing work and i wont understnad it ;/



Complete these tasks in your lucid's, and dream journal them. Post the relevant bit that completed the task here, and link your dj post in your comment. Repeat previous task till all tasks are done, then proceed to go to control panel, join groups, and request to join the task of the year one.

----------


## she

failed again with the camera.
*Spoiler* for _for dreams_: 



DILD. I jumped in the portal thinking about time machine and setting 1900. I found myself in my flat. Found Brownie camera on the table. Met father and took picture... Loked at the picture - father was in pink suit and the picture was changing. Thought that the task has done and went to real :Crying:  And here understood that it wasn't 1900..l.

----------


## Ezpata

Brownie Camera:




> Looking around, see that the sky is purple, decide this is a dream. I'm right, of course. I figure I should try doing the Task Of The Year, I skipped over it last year.
> 
>     To add a little challenge, I'd try to do them all in chronological order. The first one was The Brownie Camera thing, If I'm not wrong.
> 
>     Travel to the year 1900. Head to Boston because... why not? I look around for a Brownie Camera. I land in the middle of the street, and ask some guy where I can find a Brownie Camera. "That guy looks like he's got one." I look where he's pointing, and there was a guy with what looked like a box with a tube sticking out of it. I don't know if that's what the Brownie Camera really looked like, but the description never said it had to look like the actual Brownie. I walked up and took it from the guy, something he didn't really appreciate. "Hey! I just bought that!" "Your point being?" "You can't just walk up and steal something from somebody!" "Well I just did it." I put the camera back in his hands, and took it again. "And I just did it again, what are you going to do?" He got mad, and tried to attack me. I threw the camera into the air, ripped the man's eyes out and shoved them down his throat. I caught the camera as it came back down. I decided to document my awesome achievement, and took the photo with the camera. The picture was developed a little while later. It was grainy, and really hard to see what was in it. I traveled back to the present time, and went to my house in the woods. I framed the picture, and set it out in the living room.



Titanic:




> I don't normally dream twice in one night, but doing the ToTY demanded I do it. Next was the Titanic.
> 
>     Looking around, realized I have no idea what I'm doing in the middle of a desert, do an RC. Remembered I had to work on ToTY.
> 
>     Traveled back to 1912, in front of the docks where the Titanic would be shipping off. I didn't feel like fighting just yet, so I conjured a ticket to fool the sailors. A nice relaxing boat ride ending in tragedy would be just what I needed for some R&R.
> 
>     Using time dilation, I managed to keep myself there for the full five days. The first two days, I didn't do too much. I played some chess, wined and dined with a few uppercrust socialites, and spent some lazy time up on deck.
> 
>     The third day was pretty interesting, got into a few fights when drunk sailors decided I looked like I could be picked on. Didn't feel like causing too much trouble, so I beat the shit out of them and tossed them overboard while no one was looking.
> ...



If I keep like this, I'll be the second one to complete the tasks!

----------


## Burke

After a dryspell for a week or two I finally had another lucid and finished the television one. 8 down, 2 to go  :smiley: 





> Getting a little frustrated I just yelled at the t.v. "Just show me a damn show!" I waited a second and after a brief moment the screen started to flicker. On the screen a group of people started to form with what looked like big blocks of wood in from of them. After another few seconds I saw that is was a band! A stereotypical big band from the 1920s and 1930s. There was about 20 of them in total and on the front of their music stands I saw a circle with some sort of letters around it and a clarinet lilted to the side in the middle.
> 
> The entire broadcast was in black and white and thus the room changed accordingly. The conductor up in from raised his hands and all the musicians raised their instruments. I started to waive his hands and all the players took a big breath. I could tell they were playing some sort of music but, this being the first t.v, there was no sound. What's the point of a concer on t.v. if there's no sound? I was a little disappointed and wanted to hear what they were saying so I decided to try something new. I walked up to the t.v. and kicked it with my left foot. As I had expected, my leg went right through the screen but it didn't break it, my leg actually went through the screen and into the scene that had been filmed. I squeezed the wrest of my body through and ended up in some sort of concert hall with a large dance floor and tables surrounding it.



Full DJ Entry

----------


## Ezpata

This makes five down, five to go.  

TV: 




> I thought about what I wanted to do now... oh yeah, ToTY. I tried to remember the next one, and it took a few minutes to remember the TV thing. Traveling back to 1925, I raced for.... okay, why the hell is there a brontosaurus? Must have gone too far back.
> 
> Went to 1925, correctly this time, and sensed for a TV I could watch. I found one a little ways to the west. I didn't bother knocking on the door, just walked in. There wasn't anyone there, guess I got lucky. I walked over to the TV and flipped it on. There were a few images flipping across the screen, a guy, a lady, a few logos, a dragon, a car... wait a dragon? It ran on a loop, and yes there was a dragon. Odd, but I guess such is the nature of dreams. I needed to wake up; my goal is to be the second person to complete these things, and I needed to be quick.



Hindenburg:




> After waking up and checking the tasks, I checked around and instinctively knew this was a dream. It was time for the Hindenburg.
> 
> After traveling back to 1937, I found myself near the Hindenburg already. It was already in the air, and I didn't know what the exact date was. I flew up and phased into the airship. I found myself in some sort of cocktail lounge. I walked up to a waiter here and asked what the date was "May Fifth, sir". The date didn't sound right, but this was the Hindenburg and it had to crash soon, right?
> 
> I didn't take chances, I used Time Dilation to make sure I didn't waste too much time on one task, and waited around. After a few hours, in which it had turned to night, I was getting bored. So, being careful not to be noticed, I threw a few guys out of the blimp. I phased them through the walls and windows to make sure no one noticed them. I also noticed there were no women around.... sad. I summoned some and had a... sexy party.
> 
> The next day, I was walking around the airship again. It had been a long time since I'd gotten here (or it felt like it). I finally felt like there was an explosion, and saw everyone running around. I felt the ship falling, grabbed a parachute, and jumped out a window. I pulled the cord and gently floated down to safety. I could've flown, but I wanted to try out the parachute I watched the ship crash and blow up. It was pretty cool looking. I'll have to blow up another airship sometime. I remembered then that I was still on ToTY.



Nuclear Test:




> Back to sleep, I had used a DEILD. I didn't have much time left, so recalled that I had to go to the Atomic bomb testing.
> 
> Traveled to 1945, and moved as fast as I could toward the site. I got to the facility pretty fast. I found a scientist and asked him when and where the bomb would be going off. "About five minutes, and quite a ways that way." he pointed to his left. I told him thanks and flew off as fast as I could. I stopped right in the middle of that little fake town you always see on TV.
> 
> I waited the five minutes, and then I heard it. A high-pitched whistle that honestly chilled me to the core. I got a little nervous when it was coming down, wondering if I should move away. Before I could make a decision though, it hit me.
> 
> The feeling, I can only describe as heat and death. It felt like I was in hell. And this feeling of death loomed over me like a bird circling over my corpse. I was winded afterwards, and I was blind. It must have burned out my eyes, I guess. It was time to wake up, and I needed an escape from this feeling of dread anyway.

----------


## Ezpata

Sputnik:




> It took a minute to think about, but I remembered I had to go to the launch site of Sputnik 1. I found it just as it was about to take off, how fortuitous. I latched on as it took off, and rode it like a horse into space.
> 
>     It was moving pretty fast, and I felt like I was going to be thrown off at any second. I kept my grip as firm as I could though, and managed to make it into space. There wasn't much to see, and it was kinda boring. I wondered if there was some time limit as to how much I had to stick with this giant hunk of space metal before I could leave. I waited for about ten minutes, but we just kept moving... in some indeterminate direction. It's space, man, it's hard to tell what's up or down. I decided that I'd been here long enough, and grabbed one of Sputnik's smaller antennae and went back to the cabin. I decided it would just be better to teleport this time, so I would conserve time. I put the antennae on my mantle next to the Plant from Screamland. Then I woke up to check the ToTY and to try in the next dream.



Apollo 11:




> I still had time, more than enough to finish this. Traveling back to '69, I went to the Apollo 11 launch site. The thing had just taken off, so I had to race past him. It was nice, because this made it interesting.
> 
> They were pretty fast, but I was faster. I eventually caught up with them and overtook them. I sped to the moon as fast as I possibly could, and got there.
> 
> A short entry, but all it took was to get to the moon before them, and I could've done that by traveling back a day before and coming here. This was by far the easiest task so far.

----------


## yuppie11975

Can we do something modern next time? 
I can't relate to any of this.. they're nearly all based on old stuff.

----------


## Burke

Woot!  ::banana::  I finished my last two tasks this morning and last  ::banana::  Sputnik:





> I stood on this little ledge until the countdown had stopped and the bottom of the rockets ignited. The shuttle slowly lifted up into the air and it gained more and more speed. Unlike in my last space dream there was no force in this one pulling me down from the acceleration. I just stood on this ledge holding on to the sattelite while we flew up into space. After a minute or so the main body of the shuttle had fallen off and it was now just me and sputnik. Suddenly, my feet started to float up off this ledge I was on and I figured I was in space. Sweet, got one down and now there just one left, the Titanic. I looked around and could see the earth right below me, not nearly as small as it was from the moon, but still not that large. I looked up and could see countless stars and various planets and also an asteroid.



and the Titanic:





> I was walking around along the edge of the ship when there was a very loud bang, accompanied by the ship shaking violently. I figured this had to be the iceberg. I ran around to the bow and could see eveyrbody on the deck panicking and running towards the life boats. Just like I had learned in history class the boats were being deployed with only about half occupency. I got to the very tip of the boat where the famous scene from the movie had occured. (You know, "I'm king of the world!") Right as I got to the railing I heard a veyr loud creaking sound like metal being forcefully bent. The nose slowly started to rise up into the air and I looked back. I could see the ship tearing in half just like in the movie.
> 
> I climbed over the railing and got on the very tip of it and planted my feet on the railing which had become the ground. Everybody who was on the ship and didn't make it into a lifeboat was falling into the water. The half of the boat that I was on was slowly making it's way down to the botton of the sea and about a couple feet a second. At this rate it was taking some time for the ship to go down but I remembered I had to "experience" the sinking so I just waited it out. I looked around and could see the various people in the lifeboats and a lot of people clinging to wreckage in the water. After a good 2-3 minutes of slowly sinking the ship was finally about to go completely under. 
> 
> I climbed up as high as I could until I was at the very highest point of the ship and the water was coming up faster then I had thought. My feet dipped into the water and wow, it was cold! I jumped up out of the water and just levitated a few feet above the surface but not before the water had gotten up to my waist. Wow, it was seriously cold. I felt bad for those people



Sputnik Entry
Titanic Entry

Woo!  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## J.D.

Got the Trinity Test one a few days ago. I posted it on the clone DV before I realised what the craic was, so here it is again.




> 22.02.2012Nuke myself... and as many bastard zombies as possible. (DEILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been remembering my dreams as much recently.  It could be due to focusing more on university and taking less naps.  However, today I was exhausted after class, and hit my bed like free willy not clearing the wall.  I was asleep in under five minutes. 
> 
> I had a short, strange dream about walking the queen of England through a busy city centre and helping her onto a submarine which was docked in a canal.  I woke up after the dream, but didn't move or open my eyes.  Instead I "looked around" with my eyes, just to see what would pop up.  A table solidified in front of me.  I was sitting at it.  A few seconds more and it became clear that I was in a booth at an american-style diner.  I drummed my knuckles on the table and looked around.  I was sitting beside the window, and it was pitch black outside.  The only light came from small oil lamps scattered around the diner.  The diner itself was bare and run-down.  I remembered that part of the task of the year was to survive the Trinity Test of the first nuclear bomb, and it struck me that the diner could be part of a purpose-built "nuke town"- built cheap and designed to be blown up.  In thinking this, I made it so.
> ...

----------


## Sivason

03/05/12 DILD Failed Task of the Year, Atomic 



0 Comments 

by 
sivason 




on Today at 01:54 PM (0 Views) 


LD 21: I tried a couple WILDs but had finally drifted off after the second one. I had got deep into some HH effects and started to be able to visualize my hands, then some how started a non- lucid dream that I don't really recall. I aproached a door at some point and a big lion came running out past me. I jumped back and did my levitation RC. Yep, I floated up into the air. I had that feeling that I was about to wake from the shock, so I decided to do something memorable as quick as I could. I turned into some kind of big cat but only as a image of a cat. I did not spend time with the transformation to really feel like a cat. I ran straight up a wall as a cat then pushed off doing a back flip and landing where I started. I quickly did it again. The very bazaar experience seemed to accually stablize the dream. Random imagery had place a big bath tub full of water in my path. I never tried to change back to human, it just happened when the tub distracted me. I said out loud to no one inpaticular, that I would make a geiser happen (water-bending) I focused on the surface and as I pictured my energy reaching out and grabbing the water, it started moving around. I made waves and a big slaps rise out of the middle, I did the whole thing again. I said out loud, "see that's pretty cool." A womans voice responded, "that is not really a geiser, now is it?" Ok I put more focus into bending the water into a real geiser. It worked and looked good; it was about 3 feet high bubbling out of the tub. 
She says "Ok, now what does that look like?" I lost focus and the geiser stopped, "It looked like a geiser." She asks, "why would your mind have randomly choose to do that? It is trying to remind you of something, think what it looks like." I made the geiser again and realized it looked like the base of an atomic bomb blast. OH! I had wanted to complete one of the tasks of the year, and had choosen to watch the atomic bomb test. Ok, how to go about it? I looked around and most of the scene was just unfilled in, so I tried to imagine what I should see. I knew they had trenches so I tried to some up trenches with people inside and it started to form. Now, there would be something in the distance every one was looking at, maybe a small tower, plus they had cheap building set up to see the damage. All of these things started to form.
 I suddenly was aware of my real life body and the pictures started to fade. I had never really to the time to stablize! Darn, I looked at my hands and rubbed my hands across my fore arms, they started to fade. I still felt a dream body so I tried dancing around blind pumping my elbows and knees. That kept me lucid for a few more seconds, but I ended up waking. Dur~4-5 min

----------


## Sivason

Completed the Atomic Task.

My brain was not wanting to let me suceed at LDing last night. I reached SP and HIs twice but could not initiate an LD until my 3rd attempt at the 9 hours of sleep point. I had put in ear plugs as it was 10 am by this point. It reached a solid SP with HIs in about 20 minutes, but it then took about an hour of gently trying to start an LD for it to work. I had been at a point for half of that time where I could feel myself move around and even dance around but the HIs would only form ghost like clumsy images that were almost not there. I could say that all of this stuff counts as a low grade LD, but I won't include it in the duration of the dream; it was just warming up.
 Finally a dream started to form and I could honestly feel as if I were there moving around and looking at things.* I wanted to watch the atomic test for the task of the year thing. I created an image of a field and a trench with men in it. I heard a voice (by expecting to) do the count down. I saw the standard blast and cloud thing and my mind flashed the classic images of the buildings getting shredded. I was disappointed with the effect. Every thing was black and white, thew soldiers looked like shadows, and the whole thing seemed more like just watching it on tv. I decided that I would not count this as completing the task. The task thing is not a competition, but a fun way for people to get ideas to challenge themselves. I had wanted to experience the atomic test and this was more like watching old footage of it.*
 I decided to let the dream go free form for awhile and get random DCs and plots, until the imagery had intensified. The random HIs came back and I played with things like skating alond through it, turning into a snake, turning into a bird, and spinning around in circles. A forest had appeared but was very dream like and not vivid. I spent about 3 minutes doing every stabliizing technique I could come up with. I felt with my hands all the magor body joints and rubbed them. I looked very close at small objects like the gravel on the ground. When I looked up fairly clear scenery had evolved. 
This portion of the dream I let randomly take me through a story with DCs. I was at a university. I went inside and people I apparently were friends with are all gathered. They were talking about things we should do. I only caught on something about hosting an event and serving lots of food. The crowd broke up into smaller groups and I tagged along with one. We wentthrough about 3 dream scenes in various parts of the college and I mostly just watched. I wanted to do something more interesting, but decided to see where this would go. It then turns out that terrorists are planning to attack the school and we are FBI types in disguise looking for clues. I went around trying to get close to the football players when one asked what I was doing. I looked down and was holding a big mass of floopy spegetti noodles. There we go,some real randomness. I pretended I was making shoe laces out of them.
*At that point I decided I would go back to trying the atomic task again. I turned into a bird and flew up above the hills. I circled few times then saw a big plain beyond the hills and there was a structure in the middle. I landed over there in human form. I went to the structure and blended in with a group of workers who were inspectin a giant artillery shell suspended from scafolding. I floated up and ran my hands along the tailfins and the rivets. Then I teleported to the trenches were people were ducking down and giving thumbs up signs. Every one was wearing sunglasses. I got in the trench and the count down started. I realized I wanted to be out there in the blast and jumped out of the trench. I could see the buildings they constructed to get blown apart, I appeared over there..
 The bomb exploded and a wave of force hit me and the buildings. I felt myself flying backwards and getting shredded into powder (vaporized) but it was fun, not painful. I reformed my body and jumped off the force wave and flew to where the cloud was starting to shoot up ward. I grabed it as if it were a big tree, and it yanked me rapidly skyward. I plunged through the mushroom top of the cloud, and this was like being pulled under white water rapids. Then I was on top of the rising explosion and at the same time could see the mushroom cloud from the side. It spread out under me and stopped pushing me up.
* I realized my real body was having a problem, I felt like my mouth was very dry and trying to wake me. I focused on the atomic cloud to try and save thedream, but then I ended up coughing and woke up. Dur~20 minutes .

Share

----------


## Sivason

Sputnick Completed.
Here is a link and some of the entry.

03/18/12 Flying snake and the Sputnick Harley WILD 



LD 33 as of 02-17-12. 
..........  What now? I tried to think about the challenge thread, and remember what else was on it, but it was a total blur. I remembered that there is a challenge of the year thread. I could only come up with the Sputnick challenge. I decided to get launched into space with Sputnick. I flew up above the hills and circled looking for some sort of base or rocket pad. I did not see anything. There was a building on a hill side and I decided it must be a Russian guard house. I would have a DC take me to the launch site. I walk up to the building and a male guard is there. We talk and he gives me no real help. I decide that a different guard has replaced him. This one is a woman. I hate to be so much of a male here, but I decided Sputnix could wait. I would suduce the woman and then she would want to take me there. I also decided that the gaurd was a famous actress (Jen) and she became that person. I also change her into another actress for awhile, but went back to Jen. I quickly noticed she was more like a doll than a DC, so I told her 'I release all control over you, please act naturally.' She did, she developed a personality and made suggestions and was a very active partner.
 I materialized cloths for her and then for me. Finally I had a plan. jen is not really a gaurd, she is a Russian scientist who wants to let her new boyfriend she the Sputnic launch. I materialized lab coats for both of us. We go through a back door and come out on a launch site. I fly over to the rocket. I grab some fins near the nose of the rocket, but then think fins don't make sense here. I transform the fins into metal hand grips near a service hatch. The count down happens and I ride the rocket. I end up way up in the sky when the thing comes apart and the satalite is released. I had to levitate over to it. I decided that those anteni things would be how you stear it. I sit on the satalite and picture it kind of like a Sputnick Harley. Wow, it was great fun! I could see the earth below and saw Africa and Europe. I flew around very fast and it was like a rocket scooter. I decided to visit a space station. I could see one and drove Sputnick to it and left it with a valet....... 

03/18/12 Flying snake and the Sputnick Harley WILD - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Max ツ

Oh, looky what we have here! ^_^

This looks interesting. Just printed the tasks out and hung them up on my wall.  :smiley: 

By the way, it would be nice if you posted pictures relevant to each task. You know, to get the imagination running.

----------


## melanieb

Pictures? You have to find those yourself.  However, reading the links off Wikipedia will get you started. That's what I'm doing.

Sure this interests you? No wings...

 :wink2:

----------


## Max ツ

> Pictures? You have to find those yourself.  However, reading the links off Wikipedia will get you started. That's what I'm doing.
> 
> Sure this interests you? No wings...



I don't do it for the wings, lol. I have honestly more lucids than I know what to do with them. I did the task of the year of 2010. xP

Oh and there's the colored name!  ::banana:: 

Maybe this will inspire me to start my DJ up again, right now I just jot down a few keywords of my dream in a notepad, just for recall purposes.

----------


## Ollie

You can find this exact post in the TOTM June 2012, and in my DJ. I went to sleep with the specific goal of completing two tasks (a month and year one)

*Browning Camera*

As I climbed the glacier that I used to climb every night, I think hard about the task at hand. Once I reach the top, I am at my school. There is nobody there - which is odd - as I walk around, I hear nothing, see nothing, feel nothing. I come to the quick realization that this is because I did not want to adventure tonight, I simply wanted to complete the tasks at hand. I decide to have some fun and fly to my house (I tried flying with wings for the first time; I prefer no winged flight) in order to fall asleep and dive deeper within my subconscious. When I fall asleep in my bed, I wake up in a very old room. The room seemed like it could be in a castle somewhere, but the technology in the room seemed out of place, since there was a Brownie Camera (the first TOTY) sitting on top of a small wooden desk. Directly in front of me, was a mirror. I could see what I was wearing: A black spy suit, with a hood over my head (very splinter cell-esque) and the camera in my hand. I took a picture of myself looking into the mirror with the camera. Since this is a dream, the camera functioned like a Polaroid camera (I actually have no idea if this is how the actual Brownie Camera functions) and instantly gave me the picture. There was no dimension in the picture, it was simply flattened and very 2-D. The strangest part, however, was the fact that I was not in the picture. The mirror did not show my reflection, but simply what was behind the camera, which was a picture of a knight in a suit of armor. After I put the camera down, I knew it was time to enter my reflection. As I got closer, I could see the outline of my body slowly shake. I put my hand inside of the mirror, and I felt a cool sensation. As I went more and more inside of the mirror, the sensation grew, until I was fully emerged in a cool liquid. When I opened my eyes, I noticed that I was surrounded by water now. I could see the sunlight above, and swam towards it. Around me, there were icebergs and nothing else. I quickly teleported to safety, and awoke from my slumber.

----------


## TylerRoberts

Hello Ophelia,
     I am very new to the interest in dreams.  Well, I have always dreams but had never really kept a dream journal or anything.  A few months back I read that the movie Inception was inspired by lucid dreaming.  This sparked my interest and caused me to be the awestruck bystander that I currently am.  About 2 months ago I tried to keep a dream journal but was lucky to be able to remember any dreams at all.  I ended up getting about 5 journal entries in 3 weeks.  I got discouraged and stopped with my attempts at learning to lucid dream.  I never lost interest though.  I frequently checked Dream Views to read about other peoples dreams.  I guess what I am getting at is this... I am very new to this and would like to join your class but am not sure if I currently possess the skills required to participate.  What are your words on this?  Will I be able to partake in your class?
Thanks in advance, Tyler.

----------


## TylerRoberts

> Hello Ophelia,
>      I am very new to the interest in dreams.  Well, I have always dreams but had never really kept a dream journal or anything.  A few months back I read that the movie Inception was inspired by lucid dreaming.  This sparked my interest and caused me to be the awestruck bystander that I currently am.  About 2 months ago I tried to keep a dream journal but was lucky to be able to remember any dreams at all.  I ended up getting about 5 journal entries in 3 weeks.  I got discouraged and stopped with my attempts at learning to lucid dream.  I never lost interest though.  I frequently checked Dream Views to read about other peoples dreams.  I guess what I am getting at is this... I am very new to this and would like to join your class but am not sure if I currently possess the skills required to participate.  What are your words on this?  Will I be able to partake in your class?
> Thanks in advance, Tyler.



 Oops.  I'm sorry guys, I am on a Kindle Fire and didn't realize it switched pages.

----------


## paigeyemps

LOOOOOOOL! =))))))))))))

Because of that, I found this page! Thanks a lot, man!

I will try to do the tasks before 2013 (or Dec 21 haha jk). And damn, I only have 6 months left D:
Awesome list btw  :smiley:

----------


## Oreo

I think I will try to complete these tasks. I'm running out of things to do and the tasks look fun.

----------


## Oreo

I completed the task for the first television transmission. I completed it the day before but didn't get around to writing it until today.

*Television Transmission TOTY*

Unfortunately I can only remember the later half of this dream. I was already lucid and I was walking around a dimly lit mall. It looked like it had been abandoned for ages. Not a single person was in sight. Everything was filthy and broken. Plants were also starting to grow into the mall from the outside.

I walked up the stairs of an escalator that was no longer functioning to the second floor. It was most likely due to the building no longer receiving power. On the second floor an electronics store consisting mostly of TVs caught my attention. I peered through the window glass to look inside. It was dark and full of broken electronics and a complete mess.

As I was looking through the glass I felt someone's presence to the left of me. It felt like Chris's energy. I turned to look at it and I saw Chris stepping out of a portal in the wall. We didn't say anything, but yet it still felt like we had exchanged greetings. Chris pulled out some sort of electronic panel out of a backpack he was carrying. He pointed it at the store entrance and pressed a few buttons. A blue particle field quickly formed in front of the store entrance.

Chris mentioned something about this being a time field. It became obvious that he wanted me to walk through it. I probably would have walked through it even if he told me not to. So I stepped through the time field and felt a strange vibrating and tingling sensation. The store also change from dark and destroyed to bright and well tended. I looked at a sign that read, "Grand Opening!". I had apparently traveled back in time to the early days of the mall to when this store first opened.

There were still no people around there except for Chris who followed me through the time field. I looked around the store and it looked like they were only selling very old TVs. Well old in our time anyway. Everything in the store seemed to hint to me that these were the very first TVs to exist. "Want to see the very first TV show?" Chris asked. "Sure," I said.

Chris walked over to a TV sitting in the back of the room. He flipped a couple switches and then turned a nob until images started to appear. There was no color and no sound to it. It looked as if two ghosts were moving around the screen. I wasn't quite sure what they were doing. The transmission ended after about 15 seconds. Chris then pulled out what I assume was a checklist and marked something off. "Well that's another task out of the way!" he said. It must have been a list of the tasks of the month and tasks of the year.

I wandered around the room some more and played with the time field a little. There wasn't really an objective in the dream anymore however. The dream started to fading after Chris marked the task off the list. I can't seem to stay in dreams long after completing whatever goal had been set in the plot.

----------


## Oreo

Last night I completed the Sputnik 1 task and the Mount St. Helen task. I even did a task of the month. It was a very busy, fun, intense, and successful night.  :smiley: 


*Spoiler* for _Sputnik 1 task_: 



*Sputnik TOTY and Advanced TOTM*

The earliest thing I can remember is falling out of a portal and flipping onto my back. I landed in the middle of a forest on the grassy floor. My dream guide Krystal then hopped out of the portal and landed next to me. Portals, Krystal, and a forest were enough to convince me I was dreaming. I got up off the ground and asked her, "Where are we?".

"Russia," she said.

"Soviet Russia?" I asked jokingly.

"Yes, and you'll be going to space," she said seriously.

"Wait, what?" I said confused.

She guided me through the trees to an opening in the forest. There was a launch pad located there. On top of the launch pad I could see some sort of pod or satellite that looked like a lot like Sputnik. Off in the distance I could see a couple towers. I was assuming the people in the towers were the ones who would launch Sputnik and observe it. Krystal climbed up a ladder to the top of the launch pad and I followed her.

We walked under Sputnik and she stopped to give me instructions. "There is a certain book I need you to find that can only be found on an alien planet. The book will be marked with the symbol of a circle and a plus sign on the left side of the circle. This satellite will take you to that planet," she said.

"Isn't this a little much for for a book?" I asked.

"It's a very valuable and ancient book, so please do this for me," she said.

"Fine, help me get into this thing," I said.

She pressed a red button on the bottom of the Sputnik. A hole in the pod above my head then opened up. She lifted me up into the hole and I climbed in. It was a tight space full of wires, buttons, and screens. Krystal then summoned my cat and tossed him up through the hole. I caught him and he started purring.

"Your cat is too much trouble, so he's going with you," she said.

My cat hissed at her and she growled back at him before closing the door. After 10 seconds or so the Sputnik started vibrating and I knew it was about to launch. I held on tightly to my cat as I felt the G forces on us increase. It stopped after a few seconds and I had a feeling I was in space. I looked at one of the screens and it was showing what was outside of the satellite.

We appeared to be revolving around the Earth pretty fast although I couldn't feel it. The sputnik flew out of orbit and started moving towards another planet that looked kind of like Earth. After a couple minutes we entered this new planet's atmosphere and fell towards the ground. As I started to fear a crash landing, I looked around for a landing button. I took a guess and pressed a yellow a button. The speed of the Sputnik slowed down a lot until it landed lightly on the ground.

Now that I had landed I wanted to get outside and look around. I couldn't figure out how to open the door again though. The door then opened seemingly on its own and I fell out of it with my cat. I looked up to see that a girl had pressed the button on the outside of the Sputnik. She looked similar to a human, but there were a few differences. Her skin was a kind of pinkish purplish color. Her hair was a dark blue color and she had pointed ears like an elf. The girl also had a tail.

"Hello?" I said to her confused.

"Hi! Are you an alien?" she asked curiously.

"Yeah I guess I am," I said.

"That's so cool! But why are you here?" she asked.

"I'm looking for an ancient book with a circle plus pattern on it. Can you help me find it?" I asked her.

"I'll help you if you take me to the festival this afternoon," she said winking at me.

I had a feeling she was hinting a date to me. I then remembered that one of the tasks of the month was to go on a date with an alien. So of course I agreed to go on a date with her.

"Sure, I'll go with you," I said to her.

She smiled and helped me get up off the ground. I looked around and realized I was in a forest. These trees weren't like Earth's though. They were full of all kinds of different colors and held many strange fruits. I won't go into detail though because unfortunately I can't remember them in detail. It would probably take me a long time to finish talking about them if I could anyways.

My cat soon jumped on top of me and rested on my head. The girl then guided me through the forest and the dream scene skipped after about 10 seconds. We were now inside a town walking down main street together. The town looked very similar to Loudonville during the time of the fair. There were many people walking around and enjoying themselves at the festival. The women on this planet all had characteristics like the girl I was on a date with. The men were also similar, but they had blue skin and red hair.

There were different kinds of vendors set up on both sides of the street. Carnival rides and games were stationed around town. There was a lot of confetti and balloons floating around in the air.

We visited a food vendor that was serving a weird pink goo in a cup. I have no idea what it was called because their written language was different. The sign had 2 small circles with a triangle above them. I bought each of us a cup, even the cat. I pulled a silver coin out my pocket and handed it to the man. I'm used to buying things with silver or gold coins in my dreams.

"What's this?" the man asked.

"That's a silver coin. Silver and gold are very valuable where I come from," I said.

"I'll keep it as a souvenir to remember this year's festival!" He said.

We started walking down the street again while eating the pink goo. It tasted like cherry and it was a bit sour. We talked about some things, but I forgot most of what was was said. I do remember that she told me her name was Stella though. She also said she would now show me where I could find the book I was looking for. She walked inside a building that I assumed was some sort of library. She quickly came back out with a large brown book that had the circle plus symbol on the front. She handed it to me and I slipped it into a backpack I just noticed I was carrying.

To be fair with her, I continued the date we were having. It was pretty fun. We walked farther down the street, we came to an intersection. A parade was taking place there. A lot of exotic music was playing as they went by. After about a minute though, one of the marchers saw me. He realized I was an alien and apparently he doesn't like them.

"Alien!" He shouted and pointed at me.

Everyone in the parade then stopped and stared at me. They too started shouting "alien!" and gave me angry looks. I had a feeling I wasn't welcomed by them and that they might turn hostile.

"It was nice meeting you. You might want to run now," she whispered to me.

I took her advice, held onto my cat, and started running back up the street. The parade chased right after me when I ran of course. I ran away a pretty good distance from them before my cat jumped out of my arms. He ran over to some girl who seemed to be taking in the scenery. The odd thing was, this girl was a normal human girl. She crouched down to pet him and he was happy about it. I wasn't too happy about it though because we still had to run. After calling him a few times he came back to me. I remember I ran back towards the forest, but the dream faded away after that.





*Spoiler* for _Mount St. Helen's eruption task_: 



*Helen's Eruption TOTY*

I was walking down a dark tunnel with an orange glow at the end. I walked closer and closer to the light until I came into an opening. I was inside a cave where in front of me lied a lake of lava. Some distance into the lake I could see a large piece of land above the lava like an island. This certainly wasn't an everyday thing and it caused me to wonder if I could be dreaming. I used my personal reality check where I simply try to feel whether I'm in a dream or not.It was successful of course and I became lucid.

I activated my dragon sight ability to zoom in and look at it in more detail. Over there I saw a pink dragon sleeping next to a large treasure chest. She was only about 2 times my dragon size, so I assumed she was still young. There were many large crystal formations growing out of the ground on the island. I saw a man who appeared to be some old sage or wizard resting against a large crystal too.

Past experience has told me it's not a good idea to mess with a dragon who's guarding treasure, let alone a sleeping dragon. I still found that island to be the most interesting thing in my dream however. Despite the dangers of it, I decided I would attempt to go over there and have a look around. I leaped forward over the edge of the cliff and transformed into a purple dragon. I then flapped my wings and started flying over the lava. I was aiming to simply turn into a black dragon, but I turned into a purple one with little effort somehow. I'm more powerful as a purple dragon though, so that's good.

I flew over to the island and quietly landed behind a crystal structure. I wanted to be very stealthy as long as I was hanging around a sleeping dragon. When I stepped back out into the open, the dragon quickly awakened even though I didn't make a sound. She opened her eyes and stood up, looking down on me. The sage also awoke and he approached me.

"What are you doing in my volcano?" the dragon asked me.

"Just looking around and exploring the world I guess," I said to her.

She growled at me and apparently didn't trust me at all. Probably a wise choice since I have the habit of stealing treasure. The sage then placed his hand in front of her to make her back off.

"Helen, where are your manners? Hello, I am the great sage of this volcano. This is Helen, my dragon friend who is the guardian of the mountain."

"I'm just a wandering dragonborn. It's nice to meet you," I said to him.

He then came closer and whispered to me, "She's not the type to let you out without a fight. Look for a powerful orange crystal hidden in caves. It will make you powerful enough to defend yourself."

He said this with the intention of helping me of course and to keep Helen from killing me. Helen has very keen hearing however and seemed to have heard every word of it.

"Like I would ever give you the chance of defeating me!" she yelled.

The crystals around the island started to glow brightly. Helen was clearly absorbing their power and planning to attack. Helen charged up her attack and then released a beam of energy from her mouth towards me. I quickly dove to the right and rolled out of the way. The energy beam appeared to be made out of plasma or lava. Very fitting for a dragon who lives in a volcano I suppose.

Helen flew up above the island and started shooting more lasers at me. I was just barely able to dodge them and I was having a hard time planning my next move. Then out from behind a crystal structure my dream guide Krystal ran out into the open. She had two clones that she had made with her on each side. The two clones jumped up into the air and kicked and punched the dragon. The real Krystal ran towards me while Helen was distracted.

"You do not know anything about stealth!" she yelled at me.

"Sorry, I'm clearly not as good as you." I said.

Helen swiped the two clones with her claws and they disappeared in a cloud of black smoke. I grabbed onto Krystal and started flying away from the island with her. Meanwhile, Helen started controlling the lava around the island and sent a large wave of it towards us. When I landed back on the mainland of the volcano, I quickly turned left and ran into a tunnel with Krystal. The lava started flowing into the tunnel so we kept running. After exiting the tunnel I noticed another tunnel higher above the ground with an orange glow. I grabbed onto Krystal again and flew up there to get away from the lava.

We took a moment to rest in that cave. As we were resting I remembered that there was an orange glow in there. I looked around and found the orange crystal that the sage was talking about. I grabbed the crystal and absorbed its power. I felt a lot of energy inside me and felt confident that I could defeat Helen.

"I'm going back to fight Helen. You should be able to find a side tunnel out of the volcano while I'm distracting her," I said.

"Alright, I can sense light up ahead, so I should be able to find a way out. Please try not to die when you fight her," she said.

"I'll do my best," I said.

I ran back the direction we came from and Krystal ran further down the tunnel. I came back to the lake and quickly flew over it back towards the island. Helen was already expecting me and started shooting lasers again. It was a bit easier to dodge her attacks now that I had the freedom of flight. When I came to the island, I landed on it to dodge one of her lasers. I ran across the island towards her. She aimed another laser at me, but I countered it with a powerful ice breath. The collision created an explosion. I jumped through it while focusing all of the crystal energy I gathered into my fist. I punched Helen with an explosive force and she was launched into the wall of the volcano.

It definitely wasn't enough to kill her, but she was dazed by the attack. This bought me some time to escape. I realized that the main exit of the volcano (the top) was actually right above the island. I started flying straight up above the island as fast as I could before Helen could get another chance to attack. Suddenly the volcano started to erupt and I still had a great distance to fly before I would reach the top. I soon did reach the top though and I climbed up onto the snowy summit.

Just as I was starting to slide down the mountain, I noticed a very large bulge in the side of it. The snow started melting away over it and I realized I wasn't in a good position. I quickly surrounded myself with a shield of fury energy as bulge exploded. The shield protected me from most of the explosion, but the blast sent me flying down towards the forest below. I braced myself for impact and put all of my energy into defense and shielding. I crashed through a tree and hit the ground hard before sliding through the forest and knocking down several more trees.

When I finally stopped rolling and sliding across the ground, I took a moment to regather my thoughts on what just happened. I slowly got up off the ground in pain, wondering how the hell I survived that. I was bleeding in several places and aching all over. I didn't die though, so I was happy for that. I looked back up towards the volcano and realized that it was Mount St. Helen. Everything suddenly made sense after that. I even started laughing because I thought that was kind of funny.

I leaned back up against the tree and started healing my wounds. My vision was already getting blurry by this point though. I knew I would wake up very soon.

----------


## Starlia

I dreamed of the titanic while thinking of the task of the month.  Unfortunatly I only got to see the boat from afar didnt get to board it.

----------


## Starlia

That bomb one sounds scary I hate heat in my dreams though luckily i rarely die.

----------


## Starlia

I did task of the year only to wake up and realise it was an old task.  Here is a warning don't read old tasks before attempting task of the year and month otherwise your dream self may get confused.  I wasted a whole dream trying to date an alien btw 



> I then remembered that one of the tasks of the month was to go on a date with an alien. So of course I agreed to go on a date with her.



 thanks a lot Dragonborn!*rolls eyes*  I didn't attempt any other tasks as it was the same dream.  I'll post it for you as soon as I'm done editing.  As a side note I did manage to complete the advanced task of the month as a newbie  ::D:

----------


## Starlia

Just completed two tasks of the year as below.  I wasn't very happy with my first experiences of these tasks they seemed to lack story and sensation.  Still I suppose this can be expected for someone new at this.  And I guess this is still a great feat for a newbie.  Oh well here's the two stories below.  Only 8 more to go  ::D: 


*Spoiler* for _The trinity test 1945_: 



I was running away from someone.  I saw a small building in the middle on its own the size of a outdoor toilet.  I stepped in and closed the door.  I remembered how doors could be used for portals and determined that when I opened the door I would be in the 1900's anything to escape my pursuer.  I opened the door to see everything in black and white as in an old movie.  I walked until looking around I saw a deserted town where I was somewhere like a old petrol station.  I thought of the Bomb task and told myself a bomb will explode.  I was frantic waiting deciding between watching the bomb explode and feeling it.  I was in a dillema.  I decided to feel the bomb explode even though I was afraid of dream heat, I decided to feel the experience as I knew I wouldn't die and even though I was afraid of dream heat and pain I knew I wouldn't die and was curious of the sensations I would feel after reading some of the posts here.  I stood at the station watching the centre where I knew the bomb was even though I couldn't see it.  I told myself it was small and hidden.  It was then the bomb exploded.  I saw a Hugh of a yellow orange while still being aware of my surroundings.  The Hugh got stronger and I felt a heat that wasn't so intense but the Hugh was pushing me away.  It pushed me 2 miles.  My pursuer was there.  I ignored him flying against the heat determined to experience this explosion.  When the bomb was finished being in the 1900's still I went to do the Hubble telescope task.  I just told a man I was going to fix it. as he waved me off. I remembered I was still in the same dream and couldn't do another task.  Oh well. 





*Spoiler* for _The sinking of the RMS Titanic 1912_: 



 I was running from the same man as my last dream (sometimes my dreams will sequel old dreams) I saw a vast blue ocean and did a I suppose reality check to make absoloutly sure this was a separate dream.  (don't ask me how I just kind of knew) I flew over the ocean and saw the titanic as I knew it would be there.  I pulled a chair up on deck feeling a bit like a copy cat to an old post here.  I saw no one above.  I guess they were all below deck.  I willed an ice burg to appear.  The ice burg was huge bigger then half the ship.  I was afraid as the ship got closer thinking about chickening out but instead resolved to stay.  The ship hit the ice burg and kind of merged through it.  I could hear a creakening as the iceberg got closer and closer. I was just about to scream when the ship stopped just as my section at the back was about to hit the ice burg.  I was glad I sat at the back.  It was then I felt a sinking sensation and was soon floating on water.


 Btw what is it you get for completing task of the year?

----------


## Starlia

Here's a task I completed on Thursday only 7 more to go  :smiley: 


*Spoiler* for _Hubble Telescope Launch (1990)_: 



 I was with a female sex partner and we reached an oval like field.  Remembering Telescope task I looked for a rocket ship.  There I saw one with a men standing next to a table with a small mirror.  I grabbed the mirror and told him I was going to fix the telescope.  He asked me why I thought I was capable for such a task. I said I was a sorceress and levitated to show him.  He nodded and I flew into space to fix the mirror.  Something was wrong I couldn't find the telescope. I flew back down to try the men's rocket ship.  I boarded the ship with the men and the women.  The whole time we were flying we had a very sexy threesome.  The men steered near the sun making me afraid we would hit it.  We didn't instead we found the telescope.  I left the space ship to fix the telescope.  I looked at the mirror it wasn't broken I thought of breaking it just to make sure of passing the task.  Then I figured I'm no expert on these things.  So I replaced the mirror and went back into the ship to have more hot sexy time.




Last night I completed 3 almost 4 tasks these are as below.  4 more to go  :smiley:  


*Spoiler* for _The Brownie camera (1900)_: 



 Becoming Lucid I went down the street breaking into peoples houses while willing the door to be a portal to the 1900s.  I was successful.  I went into a house and saw a very old looking room with a square like camera.  A brownie camera.  I grabbed the camera and went and took a picture of a group of people.  Through the camera I could see them in vibrant colour.  The camera made a whirring sound I assumed to make the piece of paper and took a long time with the group of people constantly bending over.  I looked at the piece of paper the photo was missing half of them and looked like stick figures all black and white.  I gave the photo to the group.  They weren't happy and I left the house. 





*Spoiler* for _First Television Transmission (1925)_: 



 I was in a house in the 1900's I think it was the same house for the camera that I found in another dream.  My brain must of been creating sequels again.  This time there was only a couple.  I asked if they had a tv and they pointed me to a very old tv.  I turned it on but only saw strange people with round heads like jelly babies except there was sound and colour.  I wasn't satisfied.  I told the lady her TV was broken and hit it to try and get rid of the black and white.  This didn't work.  Unsatisfied I left the house to go outside.  Once outside I opened countless doors to find a TV.  they were either empty or full of food.  I wouldn't go through some doors as they were guarded by spiders.  I tried to swat the spiders imagining a swatter.  I also successfully moved them using telekinesis.  However this made them go closer.  I then ran from them and tried the doors again.  It was then I saw a modern day stereo.  I lifted the lid to see a old TV yes.  It was somehow merged with a dvd player.  I turned it on seeing the same scene as before except in black and white.  Unfortunately I could still here sound.  Though now I think of it I think that was just the stereo. 


 


*Spoiler* for _The Hindenburg Disaster (1937)_: 



Thinking of the blimp I saw it in the distance.  I knew I would have to catch up in order to board it.  I ran and jumped many fences until I caught up.  The blimp was rising higher and not stopping.  So I grabbed on to some plastic and rose with it.  First I was near the back then remembering that it blew up from the back I moved to the front.  I saw someone else purchased on top.  I found out later it was my brother doing the same task.  As we floated higher and higher I looked out for the tower we were going to hit and saw it.  As we were getting close to it a lady used a lighter to try and blow it up.  I blew it out and told her this had to be accurate.  Then the blimp hit the tower and the back lit up.  Remembering how fast gas lights up I let go and hit the water below.  I worried it was to soon and a second later my brother dropped next to me.  Task complete. we then swam to shore.




I wasted an entire task going into the twin towers having them hit by a plane and saving 20 people from the fire without realising all I had to do was jump from the towers dam.

----------


## Starlia

On Saturday I did the World Trade Center Completion (1973) task.  Though in the dream I felt as though I had failed it was only when I looked back that it appeared I was low everything else leading to the jump told me I was very high.  So therefore I will count this as a pass.  Here is the story below.  Only 3 more to go  :smiley: 


*Spoiler* for _world Trade Center Completion (1973)_: 



 Realising I was dreaming I called for my brother.  He appeared.  I then asked him to take me to the twin towers and he said he would.  I followed him until I arrived at the twin towers.  I asked him to come with me.  After some hesitation he agreed.  We rode up many escalators.  I was impatient and kept walking up them wondering why I was going so slow.  It was then I realised I was walking up escalators that go down.  I pushed through and finally reached the top.  I couldn't see any way to get higher so I asked a lady if this was the top of the twin towers.  She said it was.  She then led me to a balcony.  I walked to the end and laughed to myself how much I will freak my brother out by jumping off this building.  When at the edge I jumped.  After only a short while I landed and felt the impact on my feet as if I had jumped from a high height.  I thought this wasn't right and turned back to see where I jumped from was now only as high as my house oh well such is dreams.  I'm guessing thinking I can't of jumped from a high height changed the height of the building.

----------


## Starlia

Heres two tasks I did wednesday for the sattelite.  The first try was you could say a fail but given the story line I would put it as a pass.  No matter I passed the task in another dream on the same night here they are.  2 more to go  ::D: 

heres both stories


*Spoiler* for _Sputnik 1 (1957) attempt 1_: 



 (still editing) 




*Spoiler* for _Sputnik 1 (1957) attempt 2_: 



 (still editing)

----------


## WDr

Why doesn't the TOTY have a suggestion thread?  ::?:

----------


## Starlia

On Thursday I completed the Eruption of Mount St. Helens (1980).  Only 1 last task to go  :smiley: 


*Spoiler* for _Eruption of Mount St. Helens (1980)_: 



 I was angry at my dad and I flew from my grandmas house.  I arrived at an olden days looking train.  I wanted to travel on the train so I willed a stop sign onto the tracks.  None appeared though I just knew it was there.  The first train went right past the second train stopped.  A nice gentleman let me on board.  As I sat on the train a woman. stirred up trouble about me.  Afraid I would be kicked off the train I threw her out the window.  Then a security guard tried to throw me off.  So I willed a wind to take him off the train.  When the driver asked me what happened I told him he left his job early.  Ahh the driver commented they don't often give notice these days.

We arrived at an old town.  I then thought of the volcano task.  I went towards a mountain which I knew was the volcano and I went to climb it.  Just then a guy arrived and tried to stop me.  Determined not to fail the task I grabbed the men and climbed to the top dropping him in the volcano.  I watched as his body disintegrated into ash.  The volcano started to errupt.  I saw big rocks fall everywhere and a cloud of ash.  I used a force field to protect me from some of it.  I ended back in town and there was a murder investigation.  With me being the suspect for killing the men as someone saw me do it.  As there town was ravaged by the volcano I was chased by the authorities.  I out ran them and left town jumping and flying over rivers of lava.  

I saw the ocean and thought yes oceans are safe from volcanoes and dived into it turning into my mermaid form.  another mermaid asked if I had given the volcano a human sacrifice starting the eruption.  I said I hadn't she said good I wanted to do the human sacrafice for this year.

----------


## Burke

> Why doesn't the TOTY have a suggestion thread?



Because we don't need suggestions until the time comes, i.e. december.

----------


## Starlia

Internet cut out I have completed all tasks of the year almost 2 weeks ago.  Can't edit last sputnik task so here it is as well as the armstrong task.  Usually I would be more excited to have completed the task of the year in just over a week for a begginer.  but honnestly after all the waiting I just want to get this over with.


*Spoiler* for _Sputnik 1 (1957)_: 



 I don't remember much of this dream as it was nearly 2 weeks ago and I didn't get a chance to record it.  I was in a lucid so I went looking for the launch sight of the sputnik.  instead I found a stack of hay.  I climbed on top of the hay and told myself it was the rocket.  It worked and I launched to out of space.  I saw the sputnik and sat on it as we rotated around space I saw a planet and went into it.  The planet was bare.  I also picked up a women from space who was with me.  I used my powers to turn the planet into a green and furtile land.  soon alcahol bars and many people followed and in no time there where orgies everywhere.  The original habitats came back to the planet and were angry.  I changed the planet back as I left leaving war and death behind me. 





*Spoiler* for _The Apollo 11 Moon Landing (1969)_: 



 I was tired of the stream of nightmares I had been enduring that night.  I told the first DC I met that I was taking no more s**t and that they were to show me to the launch site of neil armstrong.  The lady led me to a room which was a trap to kill me and someone else traveling with me.  We ran found two pods and went into them.  They launched to the moon where we placed a flag.  Neils rocket was there but the first guy to leave wasn't Neil.  He was also chased by aliens where Neil took the mans place and claimed himself first man on the moon.

----------


## Starlia

I completed the task of the year but I can't find the group to join any ideas?

----------


## WDr

> Because we don't need suggestions until the time comes, i.e. december.



yeah, but I haven't seen a suggestion thread in december either...

----------


## Aristaeus

_(Sigh)_ I guess I will not be completing this year's task. Over the year, I have managed to do half of them, but with the amount of time left, it seems unlikely I will be able to do the rest.

Stupid dry spell... I barely had ANY lucids this year...

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Thread closed in preparation for the 2013 TOTY.

----------

